# اقتراح انشاء جمعية السلامه المهنيه العربيه



## الدكتور عدنان (31 ديسمبر 2009)

الاخوه الكرام فى هذا الموقع الرائع 

قرات قبل فتره عن فكره وهى انشاء نقابه لافراد السلامه المهنيه فى الوطن العربي 

وحقيقه الفكره رائعه ما يوجد هو ربما بعض الهيئات المهتمه فى الوطن العربي بامور السلامه المهنيه وربما نقابات واعتقد ان يقومون بادارتها او عضويتها هم من الاداريين وليس لهم تخصص فى السلامه المهنيه 

انا لا اطلب ان تنشا على الواقع على شكل جمعيه رسميه ويتم اشهارها حاليا كخطوه مباشره 
بل ان اطلب ان يتم تثبيت الموضوع وان يتم اشتراك الاخوه فى هذا الموقع من المهتمين فى السلامه كاعضاء فى هذه الجمعيه ويتم تسجيل اسمائهم ودولهم ووضائفهم بحيث نرى كم من الاخوه الراغبين 
ومن ثم يتم تواصلنا عبر هذا الموقع وعبر هذا الفرع من المنتدى كاعضاء جمعيه 

ولا يمنع ان نقوم بنشرها على المواقع الاخرى ودعوة الاخوة الاخرين وربما يوما نقوم بعمل مؤتمر او ملتقى فى احدى الدول لنعلنها رسميا ونشهرها 

ما يوجد فى الوطن العربي حسب علمي انه لا توجد جمعيه للسلامه المهنيه العربيه بل ما يوجد جمعيات اوربيه وامريكيه واخرى ينتسب اليها من الاخوه العرب من المهتمين بالسلامه 
واعتقد انه بامكاننا كعرب ان نقوم بعمل جمعيه السلامه المهنيه العربيه 


وانا اعلن بانى اتشرف بان ابدا بوضع اسمى 
 وهو دكتور عدنان سلطان - الكويت - استشارى انظمة الامن والسلامه المهنيه 

واقترح ان يكون اسم الرسمى للجمعيه هو الاتى 

جمعيه السلامه المهنيه العربيه 
Arab Society of Occupational Safety

ASOS

العمل يبدأ بخطوه ويمكننا ان نحقق شيئا منا والينا 


ارجوا مساعدتى فى ان نقوم بهذا الامر 
لانى ساتابع واجتهد على ان يكون يوما ما صرحا حقيقا وواقعيا ​


----------



## sayed00 (1 يناير 2010)

يااااااااااااااااااااااة

بارك الله فيك دكتورنا.......... من زمان و نفسى فى الموضوع دة و يكون لنا من يجمعنا كمتجصصين عرب بعيدا عن الجمعيات و المؤسسات الاجنبية التى ننضم اليها

هناك من جمعيات الجودة فى دبى و ابوظبى و تضم مجموعات فرعية لها للسلامة لكن نريدها متخصصة فى السلامة

انا ثانى من ينضم للجمعية

الاسم: سيد سلام
الجنسية: مصر
العمل: كبير مهندسى السلامة و الصحة المهنية والبيئة - الامارات

بالنسبة لاسم المجموعة فهو جيد 


مهندس غسان ثبت الموضوع للاهمية

دكتور اسمح لى ان انقل الموضوع لمنتديات سلامتك لاعلام الاخوة هناك 


تحياتى


----------



## سفيان عبد الباري (1 يناير 2010)

Great Idea . please just what we need to register.


----------



## محمود احمد سيد (1 يناير 2010)

اخى الفاضل انه حقا موضوع يستحق المتابعة وبحتاج الى التفعيل وانا معك بكل كيانى فانا مدير السلامة والصحة المهنية بمستشفيات جامعة عين شمس ولى باع طويل بالسلامة المهنية وارجو ان يتم التفعيل من الاعضاء حتى يتم نشر السلامة والامان فى كل انحاء امتنا العربية باختلاف بلدنها والله يااخى الفاضل لدينا كفاءات عالية الفكر قادرة على نشر الوعى والامان للجمبع وعندما تجتمع فى جمعية السلامة والصحة المهنية العربية بل ارجو ان يطلق عليها جمعية السلامة والصحة البيئية من اجل الحفاظ على البيئة العربية خالية من اى تلوث بيئى فكرى اجنبى يحاول السيطرة على الباب وعقول متفتحة عربية قادرة على النهوض بامتها وانا اعتبرنى اول الاعضاء معك بل ويشرفنى


----------



## طارق رزق شلبى (2 يناير 2010)

الأخ الفاضل الدكتور / عدنان
هذا شئ رائع ونحن فى الأسكندرية نعد لعمل مؤتمر يدعى فيه الاخوة العرب عن موضوع السلامة على أساس السلوك الذى شرفت بتدريسه فى knpc بالكويت لمدة عام كامل ويمكننا تفعيل هذه الجمعية من خلال تنظيم هذا المؤتمر وجزاكم الله خيرا على المبادرة لأن الموضوع يستحق بحق تفعيله
جزاكم الله خيرا
طارق رزق


----------



## ايمن محمد ايزو (2 يناير 2010)

المهندس / غسان (مشرفنا المتميز دائما") ما راى سيادتكم بأختيار احدى الشركات المتميزة فى السلامة والصحة المهنية وحماية البيئة وعرض كافة خطوات ادارتها للنظام وذلك كمثال يمكن ان يتم تطبيقة فى اى شركة ولو كان هناك مشكلة فى عرض اسم الشركة يمكن حذف اسمها 
انا عارف ان المنتدى جامع لكل ما يخص تكوين ادارة سلامة وحماية بيئة ولكن فكرتى هى الاطلاع على سيستم كامل داخل شركة وكيف يدار وما هى السلبيات والعواقب والايجابيات والانجازات التى يمكن ان يتعرض لها هذا النظام


----------



## tomasz (3 يناير 2010)

أخي المهندس عدنان

أشكرك على نقل الفكرة التي منذ زمن يزيد عن اربع أشهر وانا أحاول ان اقوم بإستفتاء حوله لكن لا يوجد احد مهتم بهذا الموضوع وانا فعليا قمت بإنشاء قسم خاص حول هذا الموضوع في المنتدى الذي أعمل عليه لكن هذه الفكرة لم تدخل حيز التنفيذ وذلك لاسباب اجهلها 

نعم أخي العزيز 

إن الهيئات والجمعيات او حتى النقابات التي تهتم في هذه الامور ليست بإدارة مختصة في هذا العلم ونحن نريد ان نقوم بما هو اكبر واوسع 

لذلك اخي لنتكاتف ونسير معا نحو إنشاء نقابة مختصة للعاملين في مجال الصحة والسلامة المهنية والبيئة في الوطن العربي

والفكرة موجودة على الرابط التالي إضغط هنا 

أخي ارجو الرد على هذا الموضوع حتى نستمر إلى الامام في خدمة العاملين العرب


----------



## safety113 (3 يناير 2010)

اخي المهندس عدنان
اعتبرني من المشاركين المؤسسين لهذه الجمعية
واذا اردت اي معلومات خاصة اطلبها برسالة خاصة وسيأتيك الرد فوريا ان شاء الله
انه حلم كبير ارجو من الله ان يعينك على تحقيقه
م . احمد مصطفى اسعد - اعمل بمجال السلامة والصحة والبيئة - سوريا


----------



## Hatman (3 يناير 2010)

فكرة رائعة جداً 
لنكون عمليين يجب و ضع الأهداف و سبل تفعيلها و ماهي اللغة المستخدمة و تحديد الأولويات و في أي المجالات فالسلامة موضوع كبير جدا ويدخل في معظم التخصصات

وأنا على أتم الإستعداد للمساهمة بقدر معرفتي و مايسمح به الوقت 
و شكراً جزيلا لصاحب الفكرة


----------



## Feras68 (5 يناير 2010)

فكره رائعه وانا المهندس فراس الطويل ماجستير في السلامه الصناعيه 

اردني \ مدرب ومدقق سلامه وصحه مهنيه \ ساكون احد المشركين المؤسسين انشاء الله وسانقل الفكره الى المنتديات والمهتمين والزملاء في الاردن


----------



## tomasz (6 يناير 2010)

feras68 قال:


> فكره رائعه وانا المهندس فراس الطويل ماجستير في السلامه الصناعيه
> 
> اردني \ مدرب ومدقق سلامه وصحه مهنيه \ ساكون احد المشركين المؤسسين انشاء الله وسانقل الفكره الى المنتديات والمهتمين والزملاء في الاردن



أخي المهندس فراس الطويل 

انا أخوك احمد توماش مشرف الصحة والسلامة المهنية والبيئة من الاردن اتمنى ان نتواصل 

واشكرك


----------



## ج محمد غريب (6 يناير 2010)

اخواك محمد غريب اعرض خدماتى لكل من يحتاج كما اننى سوف يكون لى الشرف اذا ابتدئنا فى اجرأت انشاء هذة الرابطة والله الموفق


----------



## الأستشاري (6 يناير 2010)

أخى د/ عدنان
أنا أتشرف بالإنضمام الى تلك الجمعية - أعمل بهندسة السلامة وعلوم الحريق منذ 35 عام - ربنا يوفق الجميع


----------



## safety_supervisor (7 يناير 2010)

تحية إلى الاعضاء الكرام

انا مع فكرة إقامة هذا المشروع وانا على الإستعداد في الإشتراك وتقديم خدماتي في هذا الموضوع لكن لي مداخلة بسطة وهي اليس من المفروض ان ناخذ موافقة صاحب الفكرة الاصلية او حتى إشراكه في هذا الموضوع فقد يكون لديه افكار تفيدنا وتفيد المجال 

فانا قد قرات عن هذا الموضوع على إحد المنتديات المختصة بالسلامة المهنية وأعجبت بهذه الفكرة وقررت الإنضمام لذلك اتمنى ان نرى ما هو رأي أصحاب المنتدى بنقل فكرة احد الزملاء في المجال ونسبه إلى أشخاص اخرين اليس هذا حرام

إخواني ليس دفاعا عن احد لكن الاصول أصول ويجب ان لا نقف عند هذا الحد

أخوكم محمد


----------



## 1q2w3e (7 يناير 2010)

فكرة ممتازة و مهمة جداً لرفع مستوى السلامة و الصحة المهنية في الوطن العربي و لكم من كل الدعم 
الدكتور علي الحياري / دكتوراة هندسة سلامة صناعية


----------



## sayed00 (7 يناير 2010)

بسم الله مشاء الله

دكتور عدنان -- العظام بداو يؤيدون الفكرة و الجميع يرغب فى المشاركة

لكن نريد المزيد

بالنسبة لاخونا safety supervisor ايا ما كان صاحب الفكرة 

المهم ان ترى النور و سوف يؤجر عنها 

تحياتى


----------



## hisham 41 (10 يناير 2010)

فكرة اكثر من رائعة 
يجب ان نكون يدا واحدة ونسعا جاهدين للانشاء لهذا الصرح العملاق ولك جذيل الشكر مهندس عدنان والمهندس سيد سلام على المعلومات والافادة من خبراتكم فى هذا المنتدى ومنتدى سلامتك 
مع خالص تحياتى 
هشام


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (11 يناير 2010)

فكرة عظيمة
أنا من المؤيدين لها
بارك الله بمن إقترح اولاً وبمن اعاد الطرح وبمن أيده
المهم هو أن ترى هذه الجمعية النور ونجد الطريق السليم


----------



## sayed00 (11 يناير 2010)

دكتور فينك منذ طرح الموضوع و انت غائب عنة 

لعل المانع خير

الاخوة مشاء الله بدأو يتفاعلون مع الفكرة

نحن فى منتديات سلامتك عرضنا الفكرة ووضعنا لينك للموضوع هناك و التفاعل ايضا جيد

و هناك مفاجأة كبيرة و عرض اكثر من رائع سوف يدعم الفكرة و ترى النور

الموضوع من هنا للاطلاع على المفاجأة

تحياتى


----------



## الأستشاري (12 يناير 2010)

*انشاء جمعية السلامه المهنيه العربيه*

أسعد الله صباحكم
تكملة للموضوع ويكون بها إدارة تستطيع عمل التعديلات المناسبة للتطبيق و التنفيذ و ليس فقط الإعتماد على مواصفات وتوصيات جهات خارجية لماذا لا يكون هناك
Arabian Safety & Fire Standards
بمعنى ان نحاول أن نكون إدارة فنية بما يتناسب وأمكاناتنا و خبراتنا - لماذا دائماً نتبع الغير و لا نحب أن يتبعنا الغير .
و لماذا لا نتبادل بهذا الموقع نتبادل مشاكلنا الفنية و كيفية معالجتها ؟
لنا هنا مشاكلنا و هناك مشاكل قد تتشابه لماذا ندفع لمعالجة نفس المشكة مرتان ؟

لتكن لنا بوابة لتبادا الحلول و ليس إستعراض الصعوبات ؟

المهندس/ محمـد بن أحمد عنانــي
مركز لإستشارات السلامة و البيئة


----------



## sayed00 (12 يناير 2010)

الأستشاري قال:


> أسعد الله صباحكم
> تكملة للموضوع ويكون بها إدارة تستطيع عمل التعديلات المناسبة للتطبيق و التنفيذ و ليس فقط الإعتماد على مواصفات وتوصيات جهات خارجية لماذا لا يكون هناك
> arabian safety & fire standards
> بمعنى ان نحاول أن نكون إدارة فنية بما يتناسب وأمكاناتنا و خبراتنا - لماذا دائماً نتبع الغير و لا نحب أن يتبعنا الغير .
> ...


 
انار الله قلبك استاذنا محمد

انت تفرعت و دخلت فى العمل المراد القيام بة

خلينا الاول نشوف الاخوة المؤيدين للفكرة و بعدين يكون هناك خطة عمل للجمعية منها ما اشرت الية

تحياتى


----------



## الأستشاري (12 يناير 2010)

استاذنا
مثل يقول (طول العمر يبلغ الأمل) نشوف المؤيدين الى أى مدى ؟
ليوم فى شــهر فى أى سـنة ؟
أقترح كأستشاريين - الإستعانة بالمختصين فى تأسيس هذه الجمعيات - 
أقترح ملخص فكرة الجمعية ومن ثم عرضها على مكتب متخصص لدراسة وتقييم التكاليف المادية و غير ذلك -

القصد مما اجبتني عليه هو حالياً (بوابة لعرض مشاكل السلامة و الإطفاء و تبادل الخبرات فى حلها) 
ولتأخذ هذه الشوفة الشرعية ما يناسبها من الوقت إذ لا وقت محدد لها -


----------



## Hatman (12 يناير 2010)

أخي المهندس محمد عناني

أسعد الله أوقاتك و جميع المشاركين في منتدانا 

فقط ملاحظة أرجو أن تتقبلها و إخواني المشاركين 

إعداد المعايير يتطلب لجان مختصة يشارك فيها أصحاب الإختصاص والقطاعات و مختبرات الأبحاث و الجودة.

أما لدينا بالدول العربية فتجد جميع المعايير العربية تعتمد على النقل و من الممكن التعديل البسيط, و لا يتم تحديثها و يستحيل تطبيقها لعدم وجود أليات التطبيق التقنية و المهنية بعكس ماهو موجود لدى الدول المتقدمة. 

لذلك يجب أن نكون واقعيين في أهدافنا و تكون البداية بمراجعة و إعتماد مايناسبنا و نبدأ بعملية توزيع المهام لما يمكن ترجمته و تطبيقه. و إمكانية الإستفادة بتسويقة

و أتمنى إنشاء الله أن نصل الى مرحلة إعداد المعايير و ذالك بلإخلاص و تكاتف المخلصين أمثالكم


----------



## تيم الحسن (13 يناير 2010)

انصحكم بزيارة مجموعة الشركات التى شرفت بتأسيس قسم الامن الصناعى و السلامة المهنية لها على مدار 18 عاما و عمل خطوط الاطفاء والتامين لها بالكامل حتى الحصول على شهادات الايزو و خلافه و هى باسم شركة الاهرام للطباعة والتغليف و الدلتا ببرج العرب الثانية و حاليا اعمل استشارى حر لعدد اخر من الشركات الصناعية الكبرى و شكرا و لاتنسوا ان تنسبوا الفضل لاصحابه بعد مشاهدة الصرح العظيم على منتدانا العظيم


----------



## الدكتور عدنان (23 يناير 2010)

الى كافة الاخوه الكرام 
بداية يشرفنى ويسعدنى بل ويثلج القلب هذا التواجب الرائع من الجميع حول فكرة انشاء جميعة السلامه العربيه 

بكل تواضع ومحبه واخاء عربيه بيننا انا خلال الفتره السابقه التى طرحت بها الفكره لم ابتعد عن الموقع بل كنت اتابعه واعمل 

الان لكم الخطوات التى قمت بها خلال الفتره السابقه 
1- بحثت عن الارضيه القانونيه التى من خلالها يمكن لنا ان نقوم بانشاء الجمعيه 
2- سافرت الى العديد من الدول العربيه خلال الفتره السابقه والتى تعدت 7 دول عربيه وعملت مقابلات كثيره مع العديد من الاخوه المهتمين من بعض المواقع الاداريه لدعم الفكره حين القيام بها 
لمعرفة اى منها يمكن ان نقوم به على تاسيس الجمعيه وانشالله اقترب تحقيق الحلم لنا 
3- سوف اقوم شخصيا ومن قبلى بعمل كل الاجراءات القانونيه والماليه الابتدائيه للتاسيس من مكتب وغيره من تراخيص 
4- طلبت من احد المكاتب الاستشاريه بوضع اجراءات التاسيس وكيان لهذه الجمعيه ومعايير وما شابه وسيتم عرضه عليكم للموافقه عليه 
5- القيام بعمل نماذج تسجيل فىالجمعيه لكل العرب 
6- التفكير حاليا بعمل فكره مؤتمر او ملتقى فى دبي من قبلى لكل الراغبين بالعضويه والاجتماع للتاسيس الرسمى 
7- سوف اطلق قريبا موقع ويب سايد جمعية الامن والسلامه المهنيه العربيه 
8- فقط ارجوا من الاخوه الكرام اما مراسلتى على الخاص لتسجيل الاسماء والايميل والهاتف لاتمكن من التواصل معهم فى التسجيل 
9- اقوم حاليا بوضع نظام للتسجيل وشروطه وسوف اعرضه عليكم للموافقه 
10- انشالله ننجح ونقوم بالانشاء بمشيئة الله وبمساعدتكم ومؤزرتكم 

هذه الجميعه ستكون 
1- مجال لتاهيل الاعضاء الى الحصول على شهادات دوليه 
2- عمل برامج متخصصه 
3- عمل ملتقيات وندوات وتقديم اوراق عمل
4- اصدار هويات متخصصه بالعمل فىالامن والسلامه 
5- اصدار شهادات 
6- نشر ابحاث 
7- مرجع رسمى لاجراءات الامن والسلامه على المستوى العربي 

مره اخرى لاتحرومونا من المساعده والتوجيه والافكار 
لكم كل المحبه

انتظرونى قريبا فانا من النوع الذى اعمل واجتهد وسوف ابذل الجهد والمال فى سبيل تحقيق هذا الهدف واريد دعمكم الفنى والمعنوى


----------



## sayed00 (23 يناير 2010)

دكتور

اولا مشكور على المجهود المبذول و نتمنى ان ترى النور قريبا 

بالنسبة للاسم - بلاش كلمة الامن - سوف تدخلنا فى مجال الامن او يفهم خطأ

نحن نريدها خاصة بالسلامة والصحة المهنية فقط

سوف تجد منى كل الدعم و انا هنا فى الامارات - ابوظبى هناك الكثير من يريد الانضمام و الدعم ايضا

بياناتى على الخاص

تحياتى


----------



## seed255 (23 يناير 2010)

*نعم لهذا الفكرة الرائعة جدا*

انا متخصص فى مجال الاطفاء والانقاذ وايضا مكافحة التلوث البحري اشاء الله اكون اول عربي ليبي ينتسب لهذا الجمعية بالتوفيق للجميع واكيد ستكون لها شأن كبير جدا مثل هذه الجمعيات والتجمعات الهام جدا لكم التحية والتوفيق لكم واكيد هذى بشائير خير للعرب
:20::20::20::20::20::20::20:


----------



## المهندس أحمد ستار (23 يناير 2010)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الأخ الفاضل الزميل/ د. عدنان سلطان الأكرم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
الفكرة التي قدمتها ممتازة وهامة جدافي حياتنا المهنية اليومية .
وأسمح لي وزملائي الأكارم المشاركين معنا لأن أقوم بواجبي ,وأن أكون عضوا مشاركا معكم وتحت مظلتكم وبكل المعلومات التي أمتلكها بهذا المجال .
وأن يكون زميلنا الفاضل صاحب الفكرة الرائعة رئيسا لهذه الجمعية الطيبة .
وأسمحوا لي زملائي الأكارم بتقديم نفسي :
المهندس أحمد الشهابي - من الجمهورية العربية السورية
الاختصاص / دبلوم دراسات عليا بنظم الطاقة الكهربائية
العمل الحالي / مدير المعلوماتية والتقانة - مؤسسة المياه بمحافظة حلب
ملخص مقتضب :
زميلي العزيز زملائي الأفاضل:
أنا شغلت موقع مديرا لمحطات المعالجة على نهر الفرات لضخ مياه الشرب لمحافظة حلب وقسم كبير من ريفها من عام 1983 ولغاية 2001 .
وبحكم مهامي الوظيفية كنت رئيسا للجنة ( الأمن الصناعي والسلامة المهنية ) وكان من أهم اهتماماتي لما له من الأهمية الكبرى من تجنب مخاطر العمل من خلال طبيعة الأعمال المختلفة وهناك لجان رسمية من أعلى المستويات للاهتمام بهذا الحقل لدينا مع اتباع العاملين للدورات المستمرة للحفاظ على سلامتهم .
لما تسببه مخاطر المهنة من عبئ مادي على الدولة بالاضافة للعاهات الدائمة التي تصيب طبقتنا العاملة .
أخيرا أرجو من الله لنا التوفيق والنجاح لخدمة عاملينا بكل أصقاع أمتنا العربية والله ولي التوفيق


----------



## الدكتور عدنان (23 يناير 2010)

Sayed00
عزيزى وكل الاخوه الاكارم 

بخصوص كلمة الامن لماذا تم وضعها بسبب التالى الاول 
كون معظم الدول العربيه تضع كلمه الامن والسلامه كمصطلح كامل فى العمل المتخصص فى المصانع السلامه المهنيه 
2- هناك دول عربيه تطلق على خريجي شهادة السلامه المهنيه المتخصصين خريج الامن الصناعي
وبهذا تكتب فى تخصصه 
3- هناك الكثير من الكليات المتخصصه فى التدريب الاطفاء خصوصا تضعه كتخصص منفرد ولكن ضمن غطاء الامن والسلامه
4- هناك اداره البيئه هى تضع ايضا ضمن هذا التخصص ولكن باداره متخصصه 
5- هناك ادارة الصحه المهنيه وهى ايضا تخصص طبي بحت ولكن يضع ضمن هذا الاطار العام 
6- اساسا فى العالم هو ان الامن مختلف فى عمله وله اداره متخصصه وكذلك السلامه المهنيه لها اداره متخصصه
والبيئه والاطفاء والصحه المهنيه 

فكلمة الامن والسلامه تعنى كل الامور المتعلقه بحماية العامل ومقر العمل والوظيفه سواء جسديا او صحيا او بيئيا او امنيا 
لهذا اسم الامن والسلامه المهنيه تم وضعه لهذا السبب 

وارفق لكم الشعار التى تم تصميمه

هو لجمعية الامن والسلامه المهنيه 
ويمثل رمز الاخضر العطاء والصحه 
وغصن اخضر يحمي الجميع وهو خارج من خريطه للامه العربيه باللون الاخضر ايضا 
وبداخله يدين تمثل الجمعيه وهى تحمي من خلال هذا الشعار 
اضع اننا خرجنا من الامه العربيه وهدفنا حماية العاملين من كل الاخطار وبالعمل سوف نحميهم 

ويمكن الاطلاع على موقعى لرؤية هذا الشعار وهو موقع الدكتور عدنان سلطان او www.dr-adnan.com

علما بانه لدى الان الكثير من الاخوه فى الامارات وليبيا والكويت والسعوديه وقطر والبحرين وعمان وسوريا ولبنان والاردن ومصر والجزائر تم ارسال اسمائهم وعناويين وكل شى للتواصل معهم فى العضويه 

وانا تقريبا سوف اقوم بزياره نهائيه الى دولتين عربيتين ليتم التحضير عن الاعلان رسميا 
من اى منهما فى توثيقها وتسجيلها والعمل فى المباشر الامارات دبي او قطر 
وساختار الدول الاكثر سهوله لجميع الجنسيات العربيه بزيارات وفبيزا سهله وايضا كموقع لعمل مؤتمرات وملتقيات 

عموما ادعوا لى وساهموا معى فى البدايه فى الاقتراحات 

ولكم كل الشكر


----------



## الدكتور عدنان (23 يناير 2010)

الاخوه الكرام تم نشر نموذج التسجيل فى الجمعيه العربيه للامن والسلامه المهنيه 
وكذلك اهداف واساس العمل ضمن الجمعيه والعضويه وما هى الفوائد والشهادات الممنوحه منها 

يرجى ممن لديه اضافه او تطوير او اقتراح التقدم به للاهميه 

للدخول على الجميعه الرابط التالى 
http://www.dr-adnan.com/ASSS%20R.htm


----------



## sayed00 (24 يناير 2010)

اشكرك دكتور على التوضيح لكن لى بعض النقاط ربما تكون مفيدة

الاول - اعلم جيدا كونى مصرى على ان المصريين خصوصا يسمون المجال الامن الصناعى لكن لاتجرنا الى الامن العام (security(

كان المقترح ان يكون المسمى الجمعية العربية للسلامة و الصحة المهنية لنكون متخصصين ولا نقفز الى الامن (ليكون لة جمعية خاصة كما هو الحال بالبيئة) و انا شخصيا لازلت عند رأى لتكون فقط للسلامة

اشارت حضرتك ان من الفئات المستهدفة العاملين فى مجال الامن للمنشآت 
و هو ما دخل بنا مع اخوانا متخصصى الامن

الثانى
الجمعية الفكرة ان تكون جمعية غير ربحية تهدف الى دعم المجال - و هو مالم يتم توضيحى فى البيان الخاص بالعضوية و مع انى ارى ان التكاليف المشار اليها عالية بعض الشيئ - اقتراحى ان تكون العضوية الاولى مجانية على ان تغطى التكلفة من الرعاة الرسميون للجمعية من الشركات و المعاهد و غيرها 

الثالث
ان لا تركز الجمعية على موضوع التدريب فى مراحلها الاولى - بل تركز على المؤتمرات و الندوات التى سوف تكون افيد و ربما يأتى التدريب كمرحلة لاحقة

الرابع
لم يتم توضيح كيفية تشكيل مجلس ادارة الجمعية و هيكلها العام هل سوف يكون بالانتخاب ام بالتعيين 

هذا ما ارت توضيحة و منتظر ردود الاخوة للمشاركة بالرأى

تحياتى


----------



## Feras68 (24 يناير 2010)

دكتور عدنان نشكرك على الجهد الكبير
انا اؤيد المهندس سيد في امرين , اولا ان نبعد مفهوم ال security 
وان تكون فقط safety وان نركز على ان تكون غير ربحيه لكن ان تكون هنالك رسوم للاعضاء لكن تقليل الرسوم لئلا يكون الخيار كالتالى :
بنفس الكلفه ساشترك ب ال ASSE or IOSH واحصل على ميزات اكثر لذلك انا مع الرسوم لكن 
ان تكون الرسوم السنوسه 100 دولالر وليس 150 دولار

ان نركز على الالتقاء ثم نعمل ورشه عن التدريب لاحقا وتحديد ما هي البرامح التي يجب اعتمادها او دعمها....الخ

ثم هل سيكون هنالك مجله ولو ربعيه توزع على الاعضاء مجانا صادره عن الجمعيه...


----------



## Feras68 (24 يناير 2010)

بالنسبه للهيكله ان تكون هنالك 
1= هيئه عامه من كل الاعضاء المشتركين
2-ممثل من كل دوله واحد ( ضابط اتصال , مدير الفرع ,....)
وهنالك المجلس التنفيذي 7 اعضاء بالانتخاب فيما بين حميع الاعضاء الحاضرين ( او يتم وضع اليه التصويت, وشروط المترشحين)


----------



## الدكتور عدنان (24 يناير 2010)

الاخوه الكرام 

قرات باهتمام ما تم توضيحه وبالطبع فيه الكثير من الصحه 
وبخصوص الرسوم سوف اقوم بتعديلها 
وبخصوص الدورات والبرامج والشهادات هذه فى المرحله الثانيه 

اما بخصوص الايوش او غيرها هى ليست مناسبه لنا فى الدول العربيه 
وانا اتكلم عن خبره وانا عملت معهم ودرست بينهم ما يتم تطبيقه فى الايوش او النبوش او الاوشا 
هى شهادات عالميه نعم مهمه نعم قويه باسمها نعم لكنها ستاندر عاديه ليس فيها اى اختلاف مع اجراءات السلامه المطبقه فى الصين او فيتنام او انغولا والتى تطبقها بما تفهمه من السلامه واجراءاتها 

اخواتى هذه المؤسسات قويه ولها انتشار ولكن للاسف ما هو معمول له بناء على قوانيي وتشريعات بلدانها ويما يناسب بلدانها 

انا لى خبره فىالعمل الميدانى التدريبى ولى اكثر 2000 ساعه تدريب وانافس حتى الاوربين فى ديارهم بالدورات واحصل على عقود تدريب لديهم 
الفرق والسبب فى تكوينى والشروع فى عمل هذه الجمعيه هى لوضع ما يناسبنا نحن من عمليات واجراءات اداريه ومهارات فنيه لعمل السلامه المهنيه 

عموما فقط توضيح بالمقارنه للايوش او الاوشا او نيبوش 

ما لدينا اهم ولكن الشهاده والاسم هى ما يثيرنا فقط للاسف 

عموما ما تم نشره هو للخطوه الاولى وليس قانون او تشريع بل يمكن تعديله لهذا طلبت منكم المساعده فى تطويره 

عموما اتمنى النجاح بجهودكم 
وبخصوص الهيكله والنظام الاساسى وما شابه هو يعتمد على الدول المقر لانه يجب ان يناسب ما هو مشرع ومسموح به 

والدوله الاكثر هى اما قطر او الامارات دبي 

مع


----------



## sayed00 (24 يناير 2010)

ماذا عن الامن دكتور؟


----------



## seed255 (24 يناير 2010)

*هذا من وجه نظري*

انا لى الرد الثاني على الموضوع 
انا متخصص فى مجال الاطفاء والانقاذ فى المناطق الصناعية ومن ليبيا 
عند ملحظات فقط قبل الرسوم والاشتراكات حتى لا يكون الامر مادي ويكون الاهتمام بالشكل العلمي والعملي حتى تلقا الاهتمام من الجميع فى كل البلدان العربية انا طرح موضوع الجمعية قبل 3 سنوات فى شبكة مملكة الاطفائين بأسم ((fireone)) وما يهم الان هو كيف يتم تأسيس من وجهة نظري الشخصية فقط..
1- يتم تشكيل لجنة تسمي اللجنة التأسيسية للجمعية السلامة لعربية او اى اسم تختار لها على ان تكون لجنة مؤقت فقط
2-يتم انشاء موقع خاصة بالجمعية يتم التسجيل عن طريقة
3- توقم اللجنة التاسيسة المؤقت بمخاطب احدى الشركا او مجموعة من الشركات العربية للدعم اللجنة الموقت من حيث تسديد اجر الموقع الاكتروني الى حين يكتمل نصاب الاعضاء فى الجميعة قبل ان تطلب منهم دفع الاشتراكات 
3- يحدد نصاب الجمعية بعدد 500 عضو على الاقل
4- تحدد اجتماع للاعضاء كل دولة على حد وبتم ترشيح عضو عن كل ولة
5- يتم تحديد اهاف الجمعية واهم شي مشاركة الجمعية فى الاعمال الانسانية والكوراث الطبيعة مثل ما حصل فى هايتى وباكستان 
7- يتم انتخاب اعضاء الجميعة بعد اكتمال النصاب
*****************************************
اذا كان هذا الطرح جيد فسوف اكمل لكم ولكم التوفيق
تحيات العضو الليبي


----------



## haddad1212 (10 فبراير 2010)

الأحوة / جمعية السلامة المهنية العربية .
أنا : عمر مصطفى الحداد , مدير إدارة hses بشركة الجمل للنقل الثقيل والخدمات ومقرها مصراتة : ليبيا .
أتشرف بأن أكون عضوا بهذة الجمعية .
كما أتمنى وضع خطة لتأسيس المجلس العربى للصحة والسلامة المهنية .
ولكم الشكر .


----------



## ROMIOELMASRY (10 فبراير 2010)

فكرة كتير جميلة بس هى بالفعل تم تنفيذها على يد المهندس الكبير محمد الشريف ومقر الجمعية بالاسكندرية وكمان ليها مزايا كتير جميلة وتخفيضات كبيرة على الكورسات اللى بيمنحها المهندس والاخ الجميل محمد الشريف غير مزايا كمان كتيرررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر واللى يحب يستفسر عن الاشتراك فى الجمعية ممكن يراسلنى على الخاص


----------



## ROMIOELMASRY (10 فبراير 2010)

فكرة كتير جميلة بس هى بالفعل تم تنفيذها على يد المهندس الكبير محمد الشريف ومقر الجمعية بالاسكندرية وكمان ليها مزايا كتير جميلة وتخفيضات كبيرة على الكورسات اللى بيمنحها المهندس والاخ الجميل محمد الشريف غير مزايا كمان كتيرررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر واللى يحب يستفسر عن الاشتراك فى الجمعية ممكن يراسلنى على الخاص


----------



## sayed00 (10 فبراير 2010)

اشكرك اخى روميو المصرى 

هل الجمعية التى يدرها الاستاذ الشريف مشهرة كجمعية خيرية غير ربحية ام لدعم نشاط التدريب

ممكن تفاصيل اكثر ولا داعى للخاص لتعم الفائدة على الجميع

و عاوز استفسر من الدكتور عدنان الى اين وصلت الفكرة

اعلم انك تغيب علينا و دائما تأتى بالجديد


تحياتى


----------



## kingtut20002001 (12 فبراير 2010)

السلام عليكم 
مع خالص تقديرو احترامي لجهدالدكتور عدنان ....الا ان الجمعيه بهذا التنسيق تصبح شركة تدريب تناسب عمل الدكتور عدنان و نشرف بأن يترأسها ...يا سيدي الدكتور... الجمعيه يقصدبها ان تكون خدميه و ليست ربحيه ..او ربحيه مقنعة ..الاشتراك عالي جدا و لا يصح ان تقيس الاشتراك على دخل سيادتك ...لدينا زملاء في بعص البلدان راتبهم الشهري اقل من اشتراك العام ..فهل يصح ذلك ؟؟
و الأمر الثاني هل انا مطالب بدفع هذا الاشتراك لكي اضع بادج العضويه على اوراقي و ضمن شهادات خبراتي و يكون سطراًمضيئاً في السيرة الذاتيه لي ؟؟
ام اني اشترك لتعزيز و نشر فكر السلامة ........ او انني اشترك لدفع رواتب السكرتارية و ايجار المقر الفاخر و بدلات انتقال السادة الكرام رؤساء اللجان و أعضاء مجلس الإدارة الذين لا يحق لي ان اكون منهملآني لست من بلد المقر 
سيدي الدكتور...الافضل ان تغير المسمى إلى شركة او مركز تدريب اوغيره من المسميات وانت ذو خبرة كبيرة في التدريب 
اشكر سعة صدرك ..و ارحب بسماع رأيك و الزملاء
و لكم الشكر و السلام عليكم و رحمة الله وبركاته 
مهندس / عماد عوض .... مديرإدارة السلامة و الصحة المهنية ...الشركة المصرية لنقل الكهرباء


----------



## kingtut20002001 (12 فبراير 2010)

الأخ روميو المصري ... ارجو ارسال اسم الجمعية بالاسكندريه او تليفونها اوبريدها الاليكتروني 
.


----------



## tabuk (14 فبراير 2010)

دكتورنا الحبيب - عدنان اننى اشارك جميع الزملاء اعلاه فى التايد والدعم للمقترح المقدم منك بخصوص انشاء جمعيه تجمع المتخصصين لمناقشة وتبادل المعلومات بينهم عن كل ماهو جديد او استفسار عن انظمة وتعاليم السلامه المهنيه بارك الله فيك يادكتورنا والى الامام فى تحقيق هذه الفكره وان تكون على الواقع فعلا قريبا ان شاءالله اخوكم - نادر بخارى - رئيس قسم البيئه والسلامه المهنيه - شركة اسمنت تبوك - ايميل [email protected]


----------



## الدكتور عدنان (17 فبراير 2010)

الاعزاء والاحبه فى هذا المنتدى الرائع 

هناك بعض الاراء من الاخوه بان هذه الجميعه تحولت الى شركه او مركز تدريب او معهد وانها تجبي الاموال او ربحيه مقنعه وغيرها 
اود ان اشير الى نقطه مهمه جدا ربما بعض الاخوه لا يعلمون بها وخصوصا الاخ 
kingtut20002001 

واعذره على تصوره وعلى اسلوبه فى رؤيته للامور فهذا من حقه 
بدايه ليس هناك اى اجبار للعضويه فيها او فى اى جمعيه اخرى الانسان مخير وانت انشان ومخير لذا لست مجبرا على الانضمام لها نهائيا ان لم تكن مقتنعا بها 
ثانيا 
ربما اعذره لانه ليس لديه خبره فى الجميعات وانشاؤها وما تتطلب او كيفية عملها 
فى كل الدول هناك جمعيات بانواعها جمعية المحامين المهندسين الصيادله الاطباء وغيرها 
فيها اشتراكات فاشتراك 100 دولار هو الاقل بينهم سنويا على كل الدول العربيه 
فالجمعيه حتى تنشىء وخصوصا عندما تريد ان تعتمد من قبل الجامعه العربيه ومجلس التعاون الخليجى والاتحاد المغاربي ومن الجامعات العربيه المهمه والجامعات الاوربيه والامريكيه لشهاداتها وعضويتها والبورد والزماله تحتاج الى رسوم لدفعها فمن يدفعها اليس من سيستفيد من خدماتها 
ثالثا الجمعيه هى ستكون معتمده من جهات رسميه فى الوطن العربي 
رابعا الجمعيه ستقدم خدمات مثلا وضع اسماء المتخصصين اما لتفقد الشركات العربيه لهذه الكفاءات والبحث عنها لتوظيفها 
او لتقديم هؤلاء المتخصصين كمدربين للمراكز التدريبيه 
رابعا الجمعيه ستقوم بعمل مؤتمر ومعرض سنوى 
خامسا الجمعيه ستقدم شهادات مهنيه تعادل الماجستير والدكتواره كالخبير والاستشارى والبورد والزماله 
وهذه ستكون من جامعات معترف بها لانه لا يوجد يا سيدى اى بكالريوس او ماجستير او دكتواره اكاديميه فى الوطن العربي فى الامن والسلامه 
سادسا الجمعيه ستكون اتحاد عربي لهذه المهنيه 

احببت ان اوضح هذه الفكره للاخ الكريم وباقى الاخوه الذين ينظرون للمنظور من جهة واحده فقط 

مع العلم ان المقر الرئيسى سيكون فى مصر والان تقريبا تم الانتهاء من الاصدارات الرسميه وسيتم الاعلان عنها قريبا 

مع الشكر


----------



## الدكتور عدنان (17 فبراير 2010)

الاخوه الكرام 

بخصوص الجميعه كما بينت تكاليف الانشاء عاليه جدا ولا يمكن تحملها من رسوم محامين واستشارات وعقود واعلان واشهار وحقيقه هى مكلفه جدا وخصوصا اعتمادها من قبل الهيئات الحكوميه من جامعات وخاصه ودوليه 
لهذا سيتم ادخال مؤسسه خدمات تدريب واستشارات عالميه لوضع الاطار القانونى والرسمى والاشهار والاعلان ومتابعه كل نقاط الانشاء لانها تحتاج الى متخصصين وخصوصا ان عمل انشاء الجميعات ليس بالامر السهل كما اتضح 
لهذا تم الاستعانه باحد بيوت الخدمات والاستشارات لعمل ما يلزم 
وبناء الاسس لها 
وايضا ينظر الان الى المقر الرئيسى ليكون فى مصر لسهولة الاجرااءت وايضا لانفتاح القاهره للجميع 
ووجود الدعم من هناك وايضا القيام بكافة الاجراءات وبالطبع ايضا تم النظر الى الرسوم وغير وستكون اعاده فى النظر اليها ووضعها بما يناسب الجميع وفى متناول الجميع 
والجميعه سيكون لها رئيس فخرى وهو شخصيه عربيه مرموقه جدا 
وايضا سيكون لها خدمات مجانيه للاعضاء سيستفادون منها كثيرا 
وهناك افكار مطروحه من هذه الشركه 


ارجوا الصبر قليلا لان الامر اعقد واكبر مما كنا نظن 

اما الاخ روميو لا توجد جميعه للامن والسلامه المهنيه فى الوطن العربي بالشكل الذى نقوم به فهى سيتم اعتمادها من قبل الجامعه العربيه والجامعات 
وانشاالله ستكون مميزه جدا وبرسوم تناسب الجميع 
تحياتى


----------



## ج محمد غريب (17 فبراير 2010)

طيب فين الجديد


----------



## saleh547 (19 فبراير 2010)

الف شكر


----------



## kingtut20002001 (21 فبراير 2010)

عزيزي الفاضل و القدير عدنان ....
اشكر لك عذرك لي لجهلي كما ذكرت سيادتكم...لكن جهلي هذا يغتفره لي اهتمامي برفعة العلم و نشره و تطبيقه في الشارع العربي ..اهتمامي بزملائي الذين يعملون فيهذا المجال و لس بمدربيهم ...اهتمامي برجل الشرع العربي و ليس باصحاب رباطات العنق ..و اسمح لي سيادتكم ان اعلق على ما ذكرته فالأمر هام وليس باليسير كما ذكرت سيادتكم:
1- ما فائدة الزميل حديث التخرج الذي يعمل في السلامة و الصحة المهنية باعتماد الجمعية من قبل الجامعه العربيه ومجلس التعاون الخليجى والاتحاد المغاربي ومن الجامعات العربيه المهمه والجامعات الاوربيه والامريكيه لشهاداتها وعضويتها والبورد والزماله .... الجمعيه هى ستكون معتمده من جهات رسميه فى الوطن العربي .
2- اليس من الأجدر ان الزملاء و الاساتذة الذين يريدون ذلك عليهم دفع الرسوم ( حسبما ذكرت سيادتك ......
فمن يدفعها اليس من سيستفيد من خدماتها ) ...و ليس لي دخل ان كان المستفيد10 % و الا اصبح الجمع مدربون 
3- من المستفيد من خدمات الجمعية مثل ( وضع اسماء المتخصصين اما لتفقد الشركات العربيه لهذه الكفاءات والبحث عنها لتوظيفها ) او لتقديم هؤلاء المتخصصين كمدربين للمراكز التدريبيه ..... اليس هؤلاء شريحة خاصة و ليس جموع العاملين في مجال السلامة و الصحة المهنية .
4- الجمعيه ستقوم بعمل مؤتمر ومعرض سنوى مرحبا ..... ما تنساش تبعت لنا دعوه جماعيه ...و ارجو ان تكون مجانيه ..... 
5 - الجمعيه ستقدم شهادات مهنيه تعادل الماجستير والدكتواره كالخبير والاستشارى والبورد والزماله 
وهذه ستكون من جامعات معترف بها لانه لا يوجد يا سيدى اى بكالريوس او ماجستير او دكتواره اكاديميه فى الوطن العربي فى الامن والسلامه ................اليس من الأجدر رفع مستوى العاملين حاليا في المجال برفع المفهوم لدى العامة و لدى صانعي القرار بدلا من حشد الجهد للدراسات الأكاديمية 
سادسا الجمعيه ستكون اتحاد عربي لهذه المهنيه ...... سيدي .......ارجوك...انظر بواقعية لعالمنا العربي ....

سيدي .... اتمنى ان تكون محقا و اكون انا مخطئ ..... 

اشكر لك تفكيرك في ان يكون المقر في القاهره .... وان اردت اية مساعدة في الإجراءات الرسمية فأنا ارحب ببذل الجهد مجانا و بدون الحاجه الى بيوت الخبره و.. و ....و .... 
شكرا لسعة صدرك


----------



## ibrahimtawfick (15 مارس 2010)

kingtut20002001 قال:


> الأخ روميو المصري ... ارجو ارسال اسم الجمعية بالاسكندريه او تليفونها اوبريدها الاليكتروني
> 
> اخى المهندس / عماد عوض .... مديرإدارة السلامة و الصحة المهنية ...الشركة المصرية لنقل الكهرباء.. هذا اللينك الخاص بالجمعية فى مصر
> http://essesite.com/default.aspx
> ...


----------



## wawaaba (15 مارس 2010)

*جمعية ال esse الاولى والفريده من نوعها على مستوى جمهورية مصر العربيه كلها فى السلامة والصحة المهني*

الساده الفضلاء تحية طيبه .. وتقدير خالص لكل من يفكر او يساهم فى الامور التى تخص السلامة والصحة المهنية ..... 

انا المهندس محمد يحيى - مهندس كيميائى والمنسق العام لجميع شئون الجمعية esse فى الاسكندريه وهى الجمعية الاولى فى مصر والفريده من نوعها على مستوى جمهورية مصر العربيه كلها بل انها نقابة للسفتى حقا فى مصر ومدعمة من قبل وزارة التنمية المحليه وهى تقدم خدمات استشارية- خدمات تطوعية- برامج تدريبية على اعلى مستوى سواء لأشخاص أو لمؤسسات صناعية أو فنادق ...........

ونحن نسعد بالتعاون او الاشتراك مع اى مؤسسه او جمعية خاصة من قريب او بعيد بامور السلامة والصحة المهنيه على مستوى العالم العربى كله

على كل من يرغب فى التواصل مع جمعية ال esse الرد على رسالتى هذه لاعطائه كل وسائل الاتصال الخاصه بى والايميلات لانه غير مسموح الاعلان عن الميلات الشخصيه او ارقام التليفونات 
شكرا وفى انتظار الرد 
السلام عليكم


----------



## wawaaba (15 مارس 2010)

*esse جمعية السلامة ولاصحة المهنية الاولى فى مصر مقرها الاسكندريه*

[الأخ الفاضل الدكتور / عدنان
انا المهندس محمد يحيى - مهندس كيميائى والمنسق العام لجميع شئون الجمعية esse فى الاسكندريه وهى الجمعية الاولى فى مصر والفريده من نوعها على مستوى جمهورية مصر العربيه كلها بل انها نقابة للسفتى حقا فى مصر ومدعمة من قبل وزارة التنمية المحليه وهى تقدم خدمات استشارية- خدمات تطوعية- برامج تدريبية على اعلى مستوى سواء لأشخاص أو لمؤسسات صناعية أو فنادق ...........

ونحن نسعد بالتعاون او الاشتراك مع اى مؤسسه او جمعية خاصة من قريب او بعيد بامور السلامة والصحة المهنيه على مستوى العالم العربى كله

على كل من يرغب فى التواصل مع جمعية ال esse من خلالى ارجو الرد على رسالتى بشكل خاص لكى اعطيه كل وسائل الاتصال الخاص بى لانه غير مسموح بكتابة ايميل او رقم تليفون
شكرا 
السلام عليكم
مهندس محمد يحيى


----------



## wawaaba (15 مارس 2010)

*جمعية esse للسلامه والصحة المهنيه الاولى فى مصر*



الدكتور عدنان قال:


> الاعزاء والاحبه فى هذا المنتدى الرائع
> 
> انا المهندس محمد يحيى - مهندس كيميائى والمنسق العام لجميع شئون الجمعية esse فى الاسكندريه وهى الجمعية الاولى فى مصر والفريده من نوعها على مستوى جمهورية مصر العربيه كلها بل انها نقابة للسفتى حقا فى مصر ومدعمة من قبل وزارة التنمية المحليه وهى تقدم خدمات استشارية- خدمات تطوعية- برامج تدريبية على اعلى مستوى سواء لأشخاص أو لمؤسسات صناعية أو فنادق ...........
> 
> ...


----------



## Hatman (15 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

اخي العزيز د.عدنان لا أريد إحباطك و لكن من باب النصح كلام kingtut20002001 صحيح مائة بالمائة و تكوين هذة الجمعيات لايتم بهذه السهولة و قد كان لي مداخلة في بداية طرحك للفكرة و سرت لوحدك حتى وصلت إلى ماوصلت اليه الأن فيجب أن تكون واقعياً وان تعيد النظر مرة اخرى و كما قال المثل (ما خاب من إستشار) و والله يادكتور أتمنى لك التوفيق و لكن تذكر نصيحتنا.
تحياتي *


----------



## ياسين السيد (17 مارس 2010)

فكرة جيدة جدا لنشر الوعى والسلامة فى كل خطوات الحياه وتقليل جحم الاصابات والحوادث الخاصة بالعمل وخلافه


----------



## safety113 (19 مارس 2010)

اتوقع ان جمعية الدكتور عدنان دخلت مجال البزنس
اتوقع انها فاشلة قبل ان تولد او ستولد ميتة
بسبب الامور المادية
جمعية كهذه من المفترض ان تكون مجانية الانتساب ومن اراد خدمات عليه الدفع
لا ان تدفع ثم تنتظر الخدمات
لدينا بسوريا جمعيات لها صفة عالمية ومنتسبة لاتحاد الجمعيات الذي هو عضو بالجامعة العربية
لكنها مجانية
لكن لا يوجد بمجال السلامة اي منها


----------



## Hatman (19 مارس 2010)

*الجمعية الأمريكية لمهندسي السلامة - تاريخها*

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله وبركاته أرجو ان يقرأها الدكتور عدنان و الأخوة الأعضاء و نقلتها من موقع الجمعية الأمريكية لمهندسي السلامة عن تاريخها للفائدة 

مع تحياتي 

THE HISTORY OF THE AMERICAN SOCIETY OF SAFETY ENGINEERS:
SAFETY THROUGH THE DECADES
About the Safety Profession
Today, millions of people go to and return home from work safely every day due, in part, to the commitment of the occupational safety, health and environmental (SH&E) practitioners who work day in and day out identifying hazards and implementing safety advances in all industries and at all workplaces, thereby reducing workplace fatalities, injuries and illnesses.

Founded in 1911, the Des Plaines, Illinois-based American Society of Safety Engineers (ASSE) is the oldest and largest safety organization and represents more than 30,000 SH&E practitioners committed to protecting people, property and the environment and are at the forefront of safety engineering, design, standards development, management and education in virtually every industry, governmental agency, labor and education. Presently, ASSE has 151 chapters, 56 sections and 65 student sections. There are also members in 64 countries including Mexico, Ecuador, Saudi Arabia, the United Kingdom, Australia, Kuwait and Egypt. ASSE members serve on over 40 safety and health standards committees including the International Organization for Standardization (ISO).

Early Years and the Need for Workplace Safety
In 1911 workplace deaths were common and increasing as the United States industrialized. For example, 13,228 miners were killed in U.S. coalmines between 1906-1911. ASSE was founded on October 14, 1911 in New York City as the United Society of Casualty Inspectors (USCI) with 62 members. The USCI's foundation was a direct result of the public outrage after the Triangle Shirtwaist Factory Fire in New York City.

The Triangle Shirtwaist Factory Fire
The Triangle Shirtwaist Factory fire occurred on March 25, 1911. One-hundred-forty-six female garment workers, mostly young girls, died. Many died when they jumped from the ninth floor onto the concrete over 100 feet below rather than burn alive. The factory was housed in the Asch building in New York City. At the time of the fire the factory fire exit doors were locked and the doors that were not locked only opened inwards and were effectively held shut by the onrush of workers trying to escape the fire. At the time of the fire the only safety measures available for the workers were 27 buckets of water.

Further hindering their escape was the fact that the ninth floor fire escape in the Asch Building led nowhere and collapsed when used. Factory workers waiting for help at the windows for the rescue workers watched helplessly as the firefighters found their ladders were too short to reach the stranded workers and the water from the hoses could not reach the top floors. As the clothing materials fed the fire workers tried to escape anyway they could.

Though most people were shocked at the death of 146 garment workers in the Triangle Shirtwaist Factory fire, there were no regulations in effect that would have saved their lives. The fire did lead to legislation requiring improved factory safety standards and helped spur the growth of the International Ladies’ Garment Workers’ Union and the Women’s Trade Union League. It also affected the onlookers who watched helplessly as the workers jumped out the windows to their deaths, some in groups, that spring day. Frances Perkins, the first female cabinet member and Secretary of Labor, began her commitment to workplace safety and health soon after witnessing the tragic 1911 Triangle Shirtwaist Factory Fire. The Department of Labor building in Washington, D.C. is named after her.

In 1914 the USCI name was changed to the present American Society of Safety Engineers (ASSE) and headquarters were established in New York City. Information about ASSE and its benefits spread by word of mouth as more states passed workers compensation laws and insurance companies hired more inspectors. As the SH&E profession grew over the decades so to did the practitioners’ commitment to increasing workplace safety resulting in an increased public awareness of occupational safety, health and environmental issues and their impact on everyone’s quality of life.

As the 20 th century progressed ASSE grew and then faced setbacks. With the beginning of World War I the number of members swelled with representatives from the railroads, mining, steel, and chemical industries joining. In 1917 America’s entrance into the war diminished membership as interest lagged and many workers entered the armed forces. In 1918, with the end of the war, depression and lack of safety jobs in insurance or war industries almost caused the dissolution of ASSE. The main sources of safety awareness at that time in the workforce consisted of posters and safety training for supervisors. Click to view some of ASSE’s early organizational highlights:

The Need for Professional Standards and the OSH Act of 1970
As the SH&E profession grew so to did a need to define skills and competency. In 1967, an Ad Hoc study committee was appointed by ASSE to look into the feasibility of a professional certification program and to determine the methods for establishing one. The committee recommended designating a corporation in the state of Illinois, independent of ASSE, with the purpose of examining and certifying the qualifications of safety practitioners. In July 1969, nine leading professionals representing a cross-section of safety specialists and holding memberships in other professional societies representing the diverse disciplines in the safety profession became the initial directors of this new organization, the Board of Certified Safety Professionals (BCSP), and the certification program was underway. Today, the Certified Safety Professional (CSP) designation has become the mark of the professional within the safety field and is now recognized internationally as well. ASSE has a detailed curriculum for CSP exam preparation.

In 1968 ASSE backed the Occupational Safety and Health (OSH) Act, which created both the Occupational Safety and Health Administration (OSHA) and the National Institute for Occupation Safety and Health (NIOSH), and was passed in December 1970. The OSH Act of 1970 was key to creating today's professional safety environment. Click to read about the OSH Act.

The safety professional is defined as “an individual, qualified by education, training and experience, who in working with and through others, and following a Code of Professional Conduct, helps to identify hazards and develop appropriate controls for these hazards, that when effectively implemented, prevent occupational injury, illness and property damage.”

ASSE experienced rapid growth after the OSH Act as more and more businesses realized the need employ dedicated safety professionals. Click to view some of the ASSE milestones after the OSH Act.

In 1999 ASSE established the Professional Safety Academy (PSA) to offer a higher level of career support to ASSE members and the profession. The program includes an annual Professional Development Conference and Exposition, as well as multiple other workshops and seminars all over the country. In recent years, the annual Professional Development Conference has grown in educational offerings, networking opportunities and in attendance as has ASSE’s management in the development of standards and its practice specialty’s program.

Safety Today
Today the U.S. is witnessing a decline in workplace fatalities, however in 2003 a total of 5,559 people died from on-the-job injuries and 4.4 million more suffered on-the-job injuries and illnesses. ASSE members continue to work with businesses, employers and employees, regulators, legislators, on all levels to increase workplace safety for all – whether that workplace is in a squad car or on the roadway, at a desk, on the manufacturing floor, in the fields, in the mines, or on the waterways, etc.

Through ASSE members have the opportunity to network with peers in all industries globally, to continually increase their knowledge through several ASSE professional development programs, seminars and executive programs, through participation in the consensus development of workplace standards, participating in niche industry efforts through the ASSE practice specialties area where experts help develop ASSE SH&E position papers and policy statements on all manners of occupational safety, health and the environment and at the same time are able to promote the positive affect of workplace safety and the ASSE profession by raising public awareness through various ASSE programs.

ASSE members are not only knowledgeable about the OSH Act and the rules and regulations governing workplace safety, but also are aware of the fact that in the past some growth in the safety profession was regulatory-driven, but today, 2009, it just makes good business sense to protect people in the workplace. According to OSHA, workplace deaths, illnesses and injuries cost the nation an estimated $170 billion dollars every year. It is estimated that for every $1 invested in a safety and health program, $4 to $6 is saved because injuries, illnesses and fatalities decline, and medical costs and workers’ compensation costs decrease while employee morale and productivity increases and turnover is reduced.

Throughout the existence of ASSE, it’s members have served on federal committees, supported key safety, health and environmental legislation, participated in international safety and health efforts, raised awareness of occupational safety and health issues with the public, produced key technical publications and provides professional development opportunities across all levels of the profession. ASSE and its members have played a key role in the development of several major national standards.

The Advent of NAOSH Week
Working with the Canadian Society of Safety Engineering (CSSE), ASSE began promoting the North American Occupational Safety and Health (NAOSH, www.asse.org/naosh) Week in 2001, which takes place in the beginning of May each year. Thousands of people, members and non-members alike, including OSHA, work together during NAOSH Week to raise awareness of the importance of workplace safety to everyone and the profession. They do this through community meetings, fairs, school activities, safety fashion shows and more. In 2009, over 37 North American states and cities drafted proclamations declaring an official NAOSH Week.

In 2003, 2005 and 2008 the U.S. Congress recognized NAOSH Week, the SH&E profession and ASSE in a Senate Resolution stating ... “the Senate commends ASSE, its members and safety and health professionals for their ongoing commitment to protecting people, property and the environment.” Additionally, each year hundreds of ASSE members’ children, grandkids, nieces and nephews enter the annual kids’ ‘Safety-on-the-Job’ poster contest, as part of NAOSH Week and to educate our youth on the importance of being safe.

Looking Forward
ASSE and its members continue to work towards increasing workplace safety and health and raising awareness globally. Throughout history, the safety profession and safety professionals have attempted to improve working conditions. Through these efforts, many lives are saved each day. However, this work is not complete. Until each worker returns home in the same condition s/he came to work in, ASSE and its members still have a formidable task at hand.

http://www.asse.org/about/


----------



## Hatman (19 مارس 2010)

Code Of Professional Conduct
American Society of Safety Engineers Code of Professional Conduct

Membership in the American Society of Safety Engineers evokes a duty to serve and protect people, property and the environment. This duty is to be exercised with integrity, honor and dignity. Members are accountable for following the Code of Professional Conduct.

Fundamental Principles

Protect people, property and the environment through the application of state-of-the-art knowledge.
Serve the public, employees, employers, clients and the Society with fidelity, honesty and impartiality.
Achieve and maintain competency in the practice of the profession.
Avoid conflicts of interest and compromise of professional conduct.
Maintain confidentiality of privileged information.
Fundamental Canons

In the fulfillment of my duties as a safety professional and as a member of the Society, I shall:

Inform the public, employers, employees, clients and appropriate authorities when professional judgment indicates that there is an unacceptable level of risk.
Improve knowledge and skills through training, education and networking.
Perform professional services only in the area of competence.
Issue public statements in a truthful manner, and only within the parameters of authority granted.
Serve as an agent and trustee, avoiding any appearance of conflict of interest.
Assure equal opportunity to all.


----------



## Hatman (19 مارس 2010)

*ذكرت د كتور في مشاركة سابقة أنك أفضل منهم (هذا مالديهم) فماذا لديك لتعلمه أو ماذا لدينا*

The Safety Professionals Handbook
Volume I: Management Applications
By Joel M. Haight, Editor


2008, ASSE






Table of *******s
Basic Economic Analysis and Engineering Economics (James Ramsay & Anthony Veltri)
Section 1	- Management of Safety Engineering Work
Regulatory Issues (Anjan K. Majumder)
Applied Science and Engineering
General Safety Management (Jeffrey Camplin)
Management of Engineering Work (Joel M. Haight)
Global Issues (Kathy Seabrook)
Cost Analysis and Budgeting (Michael Toole)
Benchmarking and Performance Criteria (Christopher Janicak)
Best Practices (Linda Rowley)
Section 2	- Hazard Communication and Right-to-Know
Regulatory Issues (James Miller)
Cost Analysis and Budgeting (James Ramsay and Anthony Veltri)
Benchmarking and Performance Appraisal Criteria (David Fender)
Best Practices (Sharon Campbell)
Section 3	- Environmental Management
Air (Anthony Joseph)
Water and Wastewater (Judy Freeman)
Solid Waste (William Fink)
Hazardous Waste (Tom Butler, Judy Freeman, and Barry Weissman)
Hazardous Material Spills and Responses (George Walton & Cherie Walton)
Management Systems (Robert Stewart)
Section 4	- Safety and Health Training
Regulatory Issues
OSHA (Lon Ferguson)
EPA (Charles Stanfill)
NIOSH, ANSI Z490 and Other Standards (David Coble)
Applied Science and Engineering
Theory (Phyllis Simmons)
Conduct and Document (Fred Fanning)
Cost Analysis and Budgeting (Brent Altemose)
Benchmarking and Performance Criteria (Richard Stempniak & Linda Tapp)
Best Practices (Keith Stalnaker)
Section 5	- Workers Compensation
Regulatory Issues (Adele Abrams)
Benchmarking and Performance Appraisal Criteria (James Bradshaw)
Best Practices (Fred Drennan & Katina Drennan)
Section 6	- Fleet Safety
Regulatory Issues
DOT Regulations (Greg Smith)
OSHA and Other Regulations (Nancy Bendickson)
Applied Science and Engineering
Testing and Analysis (Jubal Hammernik)
Engineering and Ergonomics (Dennis Andrews)
Cost Analysis and Budgeting (Fran Sehn)
Benchmarking and Performance Appraisal Criteria (Edward Musal)
Best Practices (Phil Moser and Carmen Daecher)
Appendix: Safety Engineering Tables and Calculations
Index


The Safety Professionals Handbook
Volume II: Technical Applications
By Joel M. Haight, Editor

Table of *******s
Basic Economic Analysis and Engineering Economics (James Ramsay & Anthony Veltri)
Section 1	- Risk Assessment and Hazard Control
Regulatory Issues (Jerry Fields)
Applied Science and Engineering
Systems and Process Safety (Mark Hansen)
Electrical Safety (Steven J. Owen)
Permit to Work Systems (David Dodge)
Basic Safety Engineering (John Mrosczcyk)
Pressure Vessel Safety (Mohammad Malek)
Cost Analysis and Budgeting (Mark Friend)
Benchmarking and Performance Appraisal Criteria (Brooks Carder & Pat Ragan)
Best Practices (Stephen Wallace)
Section 2	- Emergency Preparedness
Regulatory Issues (Jon Pina)
Applied Science and Engineering (Susan Smith & Kathy Council
Cost Analysis and Budgeting (Pam Ferrante)
Benchmarking and Performance Appraisal Criteria (Bruce Rottner)
Best Practices (Phillip Goldsmith)
Section 3	- Fire Prevention and Protection
Regulatory Issues (James Olds)
Applied Science and Engineering
Fire Dynamics (David G. Lilley)
Fire Prevention and Control (Craig Schroll)
Fire Suppression and Detection (Dick Decker)
Cost Analysis and Budgeting (Ken Lewis)
Benchmarking and Performance Appraisal Criteria (Wayne Onyx)
Best Practices (Craig A. Brown)
Section 4	- Industrial Hygiene
Regulatory Issues (Gayla McCluskey)
Applied Science and Engineering
General Principles (Deborah Nelson, Susan Arnold, Sheryl Milz)
Chemicals (William Piispanen)
Physical (James Rock)
Biological (Michael Charlton)
Cost Analysis and Budgeting (David Eherts)
Benchmarking and Performance Criteria (Forrest Illing)
Section 5 - Personal Protective Equipment
Regulatory Issues (Robert L. Edgar)
Applied Science and Engineering (David May)
Cost Analysis and Budgeting (Kevin E. Stroup)
Benchmarking and Performance Appraisal Criteria (Kevin E. Stroup)
Best Practices (Michael Blayney)
Section 6	- Ergonomics and Human Factors Engineering
Regulatory Issues (Carol Stuart-Buttle)
Applied Science and Engineering
Principles of Ergonomics (Magdy Akladios)
Work Physiology (Carter Kerk)
Principles of Human Factors (Steven Wiker)
Cost Analysis and Budgeting (Rani Muhdi & Jerry Davis)
Benchmarking and Performance Appraisal Criteria (Robert Coffey)
Best Practices (Farhad Booeshaghi)
Appendix: Safety Engineering Tables and Calculations
Index


----------



## سليم صبرة (24 مارس 2010)

بارك الله فيكم علي هذه النقلة النوعية ولنجعل هذة الجمعية منارة السلامة والصحة المهنية في الوطن العربي واحب ان اكون من المشاركين في بناء هذه الجمعية 
المهندس / سليم صبرة 
البلد / فلسطين 
المدينة / غزة هاشم 
مشرف للسلامة والصحة المهنية لمحطة غزة لتوليد الكهرباء


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (26 مارس 2010)

أخي الحبيب الدكتور عدنان
قرأت كل تعليقات الأخوة ومنها ما هو واقعي ومنها ما كلام لا معنى له 
ولكن من واقع عملي وخبرتي في مجال السلامة المهنية والوظيفة ثم المكتب الهندسي الخاص أود ان أبدي ملاحظة:
إن كل شهادة يود المنتسب الحصول عليها يترتب مبلغ 150 دولار على الأقل
حيث رسم الانتساب 150 دولار وهناك رسم آخر للحصول حتى على الهوية التي من المفترض أن تكون من علامات الانتساب
أن مبلغ 150 دولار قد يكون مبلغ بسيط بالنسبة للأخوة في دول الخليج ولكن هذا المبلغ يعادل:
7000 ليرة سورية وهو أكثر من نصف راتب مهندس ذو قدم متوسط (10 سنوات)
ويعادل مبلغ 550 جنيه مصري وهو على ما أعتقد يعادل الراتب
وقس على ذلك بالنسبة للأخوة في جيبوتي والسودان وموريتانيا ولبنان
فكيف ببقية الوثائق
وعلى ما أعتقد بأن هدف الجمعية ليس ربحي لذا فإن هذه الدول هي المفروض أن تكون الأكثر استهدافاً كونها الأكثر حاجة لخدمات مثل هذه الجمعية وحتى أن دورات المعهد البريطاني الذي أنت عضو محاضر فيه تجد أن رسومه تختلف من دولة لأخرى حسب الحالة
ولا تنسى أخي الكريم وضع أخوتنا في فلسطين الجريحة

يرجى العمل على إعادة دراسة الرسوم بما يتناسب مع واقعنا العربي
مع شكري وتقديري لجهودكم


----------



## Hatman (26 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
لدي بعض الأسئلة التي أود أن أطرحها على مقترح إنشاء الجمعية 
السؤال الأول للمهندس غسان
هل من أدب الحديث ان يقول الشخص لزملاءه ان كلامهم لامعنى له حتى لوكان كذلك؟
السؤال الثاني لصاحب المبادره د.عدنان 
هل هي جمعية أم مؤسسة فردية فإذاكانت جمعية فمن هم الأعضاء المشاركين في وضع أهداف و سياسات الجمعية ؟


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (26 مارس 2010)

شكراً أخي هاتمان على وصف كلامي بعدم الأدب ولكن لو قرأت الردود بدون ذكر الأسماء لوجدت ان منها ما لا معنى له
ولكن يبدو بأنك لم تقرأ في ردي الشيء الأساسي فيه
ونظرت إلى كلمة واحدة فيه فقط


----------



## Hatman (27 مارس 2010)

أخي المهندس غسان 

اعوذ بالله أن يكون وصفي كذلك و لكن عندما تقول أن كلام البعض بدون معنى كان بإمكانك تجاوزه و تدخل في صلب الموضوع فكلنا مجتهد حسب مارزقه الله من عقل وعموما انا أعتذر إن كنت جرحتك أو أسأت لك.

وكلامك قرأته كاملا ومرة أخرى تتهمنى سامحك الله بعدم الفهم (أقولها مازحاً) و لا أعلم هل قرأت سؤالي الثاني لصاحب الإقتراح أم أنك غضبت و لم تكمل؟
في سؤالي الثاني- طرحت إن كان مؤسسه فرديه ام لا فإن كانت كذلك ( فلا يجب أن نعلق وما فهمته أن الدكتور حولها إلى مركز تدريب ويقول هذه رسومي لمن رغب الإلتحاق واتمنى له التوفيق).
أما إن كانت جمعية وكما تعلم ان اجمعية تؤسس من قبل أعضاء و هذا مالا أعتقده وطرحت سؤال للدكتور عدنان من هم الأعضاء ولم تتم الإجابه عليه فأصبحت برأيي انها ليست جمعية .

وانت تناقشه بإختصار و بوضوح على رسوم ولا أعرف رسوم ماذا الجمعية ام المؤسسة ؟ وأرجو الأيغضبك اسلوبي وصراحتي فأنا لأعرفك شخصيأٌ أوالدكتور عدنا انا اتكلم في صلب موضوعنا.

اليس هذا ماتعنيه في ردك الأساسي؟

وعموما انا أعتذر إن كنت جرحتك أو أخينا الدكتور عدنان أو أسأت لكم مع الوعد أنني لن اكتب في هذا الموضوع مرة أخرى لأنه مع إحترامي للجميع لا أرى منه أية فائدة و هذا رايي الشخصى وأتمنى للجميع التوفيق .

وأرجوا منك أخي الكريم أن تصفح عني ان كنت أسأت لك

تحياتي


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (27 مارس 2010)

كلنا أخوة فسوء تفاهم او استخدام كلمة لا يؤدي للخلاف
المهم الرد من الدكتور عدنان على الموضوع الأساسي
وهو ارتفاع الكلفة للأخوة من معظم الدول العربية


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (27 مارس 2010)

كلنا أخوة فسوء تفاهم او استخدام كلمة خطأ لا يؤدي للخلاف
المهم الرد من الدكتور عدنان على الموضوع الأساسي
وهو ارتفاع الكلفة للأخوة من معظم الدول العربية


----------



## Hatman (27 مارس 2010)

بارك الله فيك أخي العزيز مهندس غسان و هذا أملي فيك


----------



## threephase (8 أبريل 2010)

:7:أنا د/علي التركي من الكويت وأنا بعد وياكم:56:


----------



## ibrahimtawfick (8 أبريل 2010)

الاخ الكبير الغالى المهندس /غسان ,تحية من القلب لشخصكم المحترم والوقور , اسمحلى بالمداخلة معكم فى الموضوع ,حيث المؤسسة او الجمعية هى لاتعنى دوما انها خدمية بحتة كما كلنا يعتقد ,وقيس عليها المعاهد الخاصة ان كانت حكومية اواهلية فهى ايضا اصبحت فى معظم الاحيان استثمارية,ولكن ان اردنا ان ننشأ جمعية اهلية كما نريد فلابد من وجود جهة او هيئة لها الصلاحية لعمل هذا المقترح ودعمة من خلال الميزانية المخصصة له ان كان لها ,وبالتالى سيتم تعيين اناس لها ومجلس ادارة وعضوية وخلافة ,لكن من هذا الذى سوف يغامر بعمل من هذا القبيل دون وجود هدف اساسى وهو ربحى لتدعيم ولمصروفات وخلافة, لذا مثلا عندما نسمع عن دراسات عليا فى الجامعات نجرى ونسأل (بكام وامتى والمطلوب) ويطلع برضه على حسابك لتغطية نفقات الدراسة وغيره,بالرغم من انها فى مؤسسات حكومية, فكرة انشاء جمعية لها شروط والتزامات ومصاريف ليست بسهلة للتغطية ومن اهدافها ان تكون تعليمية و اجتماعية وخدمية للمجتمع,ولكن مع مرورالوقت واتساع التغطية يصبح الغالى رخيص وقتها,وانا اشكرك لاصرارك والمثابرة على محاولة التوفيق فى المصاريف وغيرة ومحاولة اقناع السيد الدكتور عدنان على الموائمة نوعا ما على الاقل فى بداية الموضوع للتحفيز والترغيب للكل وفى الاخر القرار له ومرحبا بالدكتور على من الكويت لعل سيادته يكن له دور فى التواصل البناء مع الدكتور عدنان ويحاول جاهدا فى الموضوع,اشكرك مرة اخرى متمنيا لك التوفيق.


----------



## elkhdewyahmed (20 أبريل 2010)

بارك اللة فيك يا بش مهندس 
 ممكن عشان التفعيل نعمل جمعية حقوق الانسان للسلامة والصحة المهنية


----------



## kingtut20002001 (24 أبريل 2010)

اخي العزيز ibrahimtawfick هناك زميل من الاسكندريه - مصر..قال انه يوجد جمعية اهلية في الاسكندريه لكنه طلب ان يرسل التفاصيل على الخاص ...
ارجو منه الفضل باعلام الجميع بمقرها و نشاطها و خدماتها المجانيه او المدفوعة الأجر 
ارجو لجميعكم التوفيق


----------



## kingtut20002001 (24 أبريل 2010)

يا زميلي الفاضل elkhdewyahmed السلامة و الصحة المهنية موضوع و حقوق الأنسان موضوع ..و إلا اصبحت نقابة للعاملين بمجالالسلامة و الصحة المهنية و الدفاع عنهم و الأهتمام بمشاكلهم ......ارجو توضيح ما تريدالنقاش بشأنه


----------



## عبدالعظيم صالح (25 أبريل 2010)

شكراً لك يا دكتور وبارك الله فيك وانا أتشرف بان اكون احد المشاركين في هذه الجمعية التي اتوقع لها النجاح بعون الله لأني أشعر بصدق النوايا وتحفز المهتمين ... والله ولي التوفيق.


----------



## ossama18001 (3 مايو 2010)

احيي الفكرة ويسعدني الانضمام وارجو الاستفادة من الجمعيات الاجنبية المشابهة في الانشطة وتنظيم التمويل والانتشار
ليتنا نبدأ فالوقت يمر..


----------



## kingtut20002001 (3 مايو 2010)

*السلام عليكم 
ارجومن حضرات السادة الزملاء العاملين في مجال السلامة و الصحة المهنية بكل قطاعاتها في مصر بكل بمحافظاتها التكرم بالاتصال بي لأمر هام يخص جمعية بيت الأمن الصناعي المصرية بالقاهره 
تليفوني هو : 0128073637 - 0194931322 
الايميل : [email protected] hotmail.com 
في حالة ارسال ايميل ..ارجو التكرم بذكر طريقة الأتصال بحضراتكم ..بالايميل و بالتليفون 
الأمر هام و ارجوالتصال بي 
شكرا جزيلا 
[/CO*LOR]


----------



## raafat73 (5 يوليو 2010)

احيي الفكرة بشدة ويسعدنى المشاركة والانضمام والمساعدة.
رافت اسماعيل


----------



## تمبيزة (6 يوليو 2010)

السلام عليكم
فكرة جيدة , بارك الله فيكم


----------



## م.شهاب (26 سبتمبر 2010)

انا المهندس شهاب الزواري (تونس) - مدرب ومراقب سلامة مهنية
سأكون إن شاء الله أحد المشاركين لتأسيس الجمعية.


----------



## kingtut20002001 (26 سبتمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ايها الزملاء الافاضل 
ارجو انكم تكونوا بكل خير و سلام و تكونوا موفقين في عملكم و دائما توفرون الحماية للأفراد 
الأخ رأفت و الأخت تمبيزة و الأخ شهاب .. اهلا و سهلا بيكم اعضاء في " جمعية بيت الأمن الصناعي المصريه " 
احنا جمعيه مصريه اهليه تحت التاسيس و اتشرف بالرد على أي استفسار 
اتمنى لكم التوفيق 
و السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته


----------



## YASSER ABDEL HAMID (4 أكتوبر 2010)

السيد المهندس الفاضل 
لك كل الأحترام والتقدير في نشر الوعي بمفهوم السلامة وأتمني لك التوفيق


----------



## mohamedgad (10 أكتوبر 2010)

أمتنا بها عقول جبارة وعقول متفتحة قادرة على النهوض بامتها وانا اعتبرنى اول الاعضاء معك بل ويشرفنى


----------



## سلطان قطر (10 أكتوبر 2010)

فكرة جيدة يا دكتور 
واتمنى ان اكون من احد اعضاءها المؤسسين
ويامرحبا بك في قطر واتمنى ان تخدم الجمعية الاعضاء بالمعرفة في شتى المجالات
وتقدم لهم الدعم في تذليل الصعوبات العملية مستقبلاً
وتكون عون في تقديم الاستشارات في شتى المشاريع المنتشرة في وطننا العربي 
وتعتمد من قبل المسوؤلين ......​


----------

